# Boiler Control troubles



## jonny_know_it (Sep 23, 2007)

just been thinking maybe a wired programmer for UFH and a wireless stat for the heating??


----------



## andyb (Oct 29, 2008)

You will need to feed the underfloor pump through the normally open contacts of a relay.

The coil is fed by the underfloor valve.


----------



## jonny_know_it (Sep 23, 2007)

the idea is to be able to turn the underfloor heating on without having to have the heating on.... doesnt anybody have any idea how to connect up?


----------



## andyb (Oct 29, 2008)

As it's a combi boiler you do not need a programmer for the hot water.
So, if the boiler allready has controls for heating you will need to fit a 1 channell programmer for the underfloor and if it has no controlls for heating you will need to fit a 2 channell programmer and use the hot water side to controll the underfloor.
However as allready mentioned there are now 2 pumps so you will need to fit a relay to keep the 2 systems seperate.
I hope this helps.


----------

